# Start up Screen printing needs list- Add or remove any ? input ?



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay , I am still working on this (and will be most of the night). Wondering if anyone has any input/suggestions. I am turning this in tomorrow as a part of a feasibility assessment, then it's on to the actual business plan itself.

Thanks for any input !!!!

*Start up assessment:*
The largest expenditure will include the buying or leasing of premises. If the shop intends to target the general public and businesses, it should ideally be centrally located, and this will be reflected in the cost. Standard shop fixtures and fittings will be needed (e.g. shelves, electronic cash register, display units). Other costs include staffing, insurance and promotion. Given the amount of start up equipment already aquired, more focus can be directed towards operational costs and advertizing.
*
Start Up Costs*

 
XXX Company will incur the following expenses for start up:


 Screen Printing Equipment *Value*
4 Color 2 Station Atlas table top press, $2100
Flash dryer $200
50 Screen printing screens with mesh $1,000
Bolt of mesh (58 yards) $300
Epson 1400 wide format printer $200
Fast rip Software $400
Illustrator/Photoshop(design software) $600
Assortment of different inks $200
Home made UV exposure unit. $150
Ink jet transparency film 100 sheets $80
Home Made screen storage racks $75
 Inventory –150 shirts 200 hats $600
Jacket hold down $100
Makeshift washout booth $75
Pressure washer $100
Various chemicals $40
 Vinyl Sign and Heat press lettering equipment




Graphtec CE-3000-60 vinyl cutter (24") $1500
Computer set up with Vinyl cutting software $1000
Hix Ht 1400 15x15 heat press $800
Several rolls of t-shirt Vinyl $300
Hat press $200
 

Office Equipment




 Epson nx 420 all in one printer $65
 Office chair $100
 Computer for general office/filing needs $200
(and for showing customers designs)
 

Web design/Logo creation (done by an affiliate of company)

Design of website $2,000.00
Logo creation $500.00



Total Start-up Assets $12,500.00 
*

Start-up Needs/Expenses*

Start up needs
Legal $1,000
Rent $1,000
Insurance $1,000
Stationery/brochures $500
Cash register/displays/furnature $500
Fresh assortment of inks $500
Assortment of sign vinyl $500

Equipment
Sublimation printer (needed for promotional items) $300 to $2,500
6 color 6 station press (for mass production) $1,200
Conveyor dryer (for mass production) $2,500


Total Start-up Expenses $8,500


----------



## immagic (Nov 3, 2009)

I would check your costs as in Auz at least Vinyl is over $300.00 per roll and you need a few of them. Initially I would only get a roll of white and Black and a few yards only of other colours.


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

immagic said:


> I would check your costs as in Auz at least Vinyl is over $300.00 per roll and you need a few of them. Initially I would only get a roll of white and Black and a few yards only of other colours.


Thanks, yeah I was actually considering taking that off the list because I can acquire the vinyl when orders are needed. And also when the proof that the demand for it is there. 

I am currently adding a "projected needs" category, that will reflect items that may not be needed "right away" and can be acquired with the help of profit in the future (and once the need is justified). I believe the same could be said for ink. Just a basic colors until I get orders and start stockpiling stuff. 

Thanks for your suggestion, and for reminding me of that .


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

This is the final draft I am sending. Note that this is not my actual business plan but just information I am providing for a feasibility report, once they determine it is feasible then it is on to the actual business plan. Any input could still help because I can update it and will need the information for formulating my business plan. Thanks

Start up assessment:

 The largest expenditure will include leasing of premises. If the shop intends to target the general public and businesses, it should ideally be centrally located, and this will be reflected in the cost. Standard shop fixtures and fittings will be needed (e.g. shelves, electronic cash register, display units).  

 
Other costs include staffing, insurance and promotion. Given the amount of start up equipment already acquired, more focus can be directed towards operational costs and advertizing. And also giving the operation a better chance of being profitable almost immediately.  

 
Start Up Costs:

 
XXX company will incur the following expenses for start up:


 Screen Printing Equipment *Value*
4 Color 2 Station Atlas table top press, $2100
Flash dryer $200
50 Screen printing screens with mesh $1,000
Bolt of mesh (58 yards) $300
Epson 1400 wide format printer $200
Computer used for t-shirt design $200
Fast rip Screen printing Software $400
Illustrator/Photoshop (design software) $600
Assortment of different inks $200
Home made UV exposure unit. $150
Ink jet transparency film 100 sheets $80
Home Made screen storage racks $75
 Inventory –150 shirts 200 hats $600
Jacket hold down $100
Makeshift washout booth $75
Pressure washer $100
Various chemicals $40
 
Vinyl Sign and Heat press Lettering Equipment




Graphtec CE-3000-60 vinyl cutter (24") $1500
Computer set up with Vinyl cutting software $1000
Hix Ht 1400 15x15 heat press $800
Several rolls of t-shirt Vinyl $300
Hat press $200
 Office Equipment


Epson nx 420 all in one printer $65
 

 Office chair $100
 Computer for general office/filing needs $200
(and for letting customers chose there designs)
 Web Design and Logo Creation 


 Web Site Design/Creation $1500.00
 Logo Creation $500.00
 Total Start-up Assets $12,600.00

Note: The web development costs are what a typical person would pay for these services (he is my best friend and doing the work at a fraction of the cost). I am working on payments to him and I am trading graphics work, and also helping with the web design myself. The web site could be essential to the growing of the business, (so added development could become a part of the business plan as it evolves) . However, a basic informational site is near it's completion and would be sufficient at start up. Also web design will be a service provided by our company, so potentially could be negotiated on trade for farming him web design work. 

Start-up Needs/Expenses

Start up needs

Legal $1,000
Rent $1,000
Insurance $1,000
Stationery/brochures $500
Cash register/displays/furniture $500
Conveyor dryer (for mass production) $2,000
Assortment of sign vinyl $500
Contracted help (to maximize profit potential) $1000
Chemicals needed for production $200

Total needed to get up and running $7,700

If employee(s) end up being a part of the actual business plan this would reduce start up costs to $6700.00 (eliminating the need for contracted help). Also the insurance could be paid for on a monthly basis (again reducing start up costs to $5,700). Also I have a contact that has a conveyor dryer and it could possibly be borrowed until enough money is generated to acquire one for permanent use. (Once again reducing start up costs to only $3,700). Or perhaps Direct funding towards advertizing or unforeseen start up costs. 

Equipment that will be needed in the early stages of development

Sublimation printer (needed for promotional items) $300 to $2,500
6 color 6 station press (for mass production) $1,200

These items (listed under equipment) would be nice to have directly at start up (but can be acquired with profits and as soon as the need is justified). In my opinion the 6 color press will be a needed asset to have (almost right away). However, once that is acquired I could then sell my 4 color press to recover the majority of the cost (my 4 color press has a lot of value due to features and brand). Being able to set up multiple jobs on one press to handle volume production will be essential. Also it may be beneficial to keep the 4 color press around to set up more jobs on. The sublimation equipment could also be a great addition, but again can be acquired once needed and with re-invested income.

Equipment with potential for future need (and may be projected in long term goals of the business plan)  

DTG (Automatic Direct to Garment printer) Price can range from $5000 to $80,000 and above. This could be a great asset to have for doing multiple color jobs, short run jobs, samples and online orders. 

Automatic Screen Printing Press. Price on these can range from $6000 used to $150,000 for top of the line new. 

Again, these may be projected in the long term goals of the Business plan. Or could potentially be financed with future business capitol and payments made (again if/when the service is justified)

One final thing I may like to add to the “needs” category is a “Complete Screen Printing Business Course” that is being offered Sept 24 & 25 in Schiller Park,IL (Price Starts at: $395.00). It is ran by industry leaders and could give the business a serious edge and benefit the quality of production. 

Please also note that the information in this document is subject to change and/or evolve (as will the business plan).


----------

